
Yes, You Can Name a Website “Fucknazis.us” - jlrubin
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/09/yes-you-can-name-website-fucknazisus
======
rurcliped
Is there a citation for EFF's claim that "Originally used only for government
websites, .US is now open to anyone with a connection to the U.S."? RFC 1386
section 1.3 says "In the past, the computers registered in the US Domain were
primarily owned by small companies or individuals with computers at home."

~~~
LinuxBender
I have multiple .us domains. The only difference is that most registrars that
follow the rules may not use whois privacy services for that TLD. I don't have
a reference handy for that rule.

------
expertentipp
Funny, I was expecting some materials about American rocket and missile
programs on this website.

------
pasbesoin
Now watch whoever made/owns "Blues Brothers" come after them.

